# Give Spear Fishing a Try



## Marty_S._Beckman (Oct 30, 2010)

My Question Is : How do you keep the theifs out of your Dark House Other then Not Leave anything in it, but it still gets/got broken into? Another Question: Can I hook Up some sort of shocker to the house kinda Like a electic fencer .. I am Being Very Honest here, I am so sick of the garbage that goes on here on the Minn Lakes, And the Law does Nothen!!! Not good for the law to do nothen and get this.. The courts turn out in the long run, if you can catch these people are making it hard to leave the Houses Alone! Hey Fishin People... Let's Stick together and put a STOP to this noncence.. Please Give me some Ideas!!!!


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

How often does your ice house get broken into??


----------



## Marty_S._Beckman (Oct 30, 2010)

I am 46 years old and have had my house broken into 3 different time but the fist time I caught the two that did it next 2 times nothen was takin just broke door ect. I did not leave nothen in the house for them to take but I am sick of pulling stuff out that i want to leave for next day of fishing Get Me? just such a hassle to load stuff up and bring back out like my heater or Reels attached to the house Now I have it where I can remove reels from the wall every time I leave for the night.


----------



## rabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

marty; these are not sportsmen leaving this bad taste in your mouth this is what the ole boy's on ia. traplines would call johnny sneak-em's they don't have the heart to build a structure nor the mind power to use one createing misery satisfys their shallow minds with vandilisim but lets face it although once is to much i know people on busy lakes near large pop.'s that experince this violation of privaicy over and over and i'm afraid the only sane outcome is removing all valueables because someones trusted and lost, keeps these scum lookin,don't giv'em anything take it with you.


----------



## Josh_W. (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd keep the shack unlocked and keep everything out of it. If they can get in and see there's nothing there, they probably won't destroy your shack.

Don't get discouraged, we all have to keep our eyes open for the folks that don't respect other peoples property. But we need to remember that we're out there having fun and we can't let those buggars bother us.


----------

